# San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Sunday Nov 21 in the Big convention Center in Down Town San Diego. We are going back to the original owner of this show. We are working on a few logistics trying to work things out with having a hop indoors. We will announce as we get word if we can run a hop indoors there. There is unlimited space so we are opening this show up to Low riders imports trucks and SUVS motorcycles and bikes and more. Live performances by Lil Rob and Brenton wood. For more info call 619 801 7742 0r 619 829-7276


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

what up bird


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

I WILL BE THERE SATURDAY AN SUNDAY !!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cool man, post up a flyer and more info when you get it...........


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 29 2004, 03:22 PM
> *
> Sunday Nov 21 in the Big convention Center in Down Town San Diego.  We are going back to the original owner of this show.    We are working on a few logistics trying to work things out with having a hop indoors.  We will announce as we get word if we can run a hop indoors there.  There is unlimited space so we are opening this show up to Low riders imports trucks and SUVS motorcycles and bikes and more.    Live performances by Lil Rob and Brenton wood.  For more info call 619 801 7742 0r 619 829-7276
> [snapback]2256189[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

MAYBE I SHOULD STAY IN PHOENIX AND RIDE OVER THERE FOR THIS SHOW THE NEXT WEEKEND :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YES STAY AND RIDE OVER WITH ME TO DIEGO AND HANG OUT DOGG BIRD YESSS TIGHT COMING TO HANG OUT BROTHER LIFTED :thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Bird ...Glad to hear the show's still on...It's been a boring year not able to get permits for anything...What's the deadline for registration? Props go out to the Majestics and all involved for keeping this one going....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Oct 2 2004, 03:27 PM
> *YES STAY AND RIDE OVER WITH ME TO DIEGO AND HANG OUT DOGG BIRD YESSS TIGHT COMING TO HANG OUT BROTHER LIFTED :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2262565[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

THIS IS GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW!!! 

I believe this will be FIRST time a Lowrider show was held in the San Diego convention center. BIG TIME for the Lowriding community.


AFTER PARTY AT BIRDS!!! j/K


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Oct 2 2004, 06:10 PM
> *Hey Bird ...Glad to hear the show's still on...It's been a boring year not able to get permits for anything...What's the deadline for registration? Props go out to the Majestics and all involved for keeping this one going....
> [snapback]2262698[/snapback]​*


Deadline for pre-reg is Nov7


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 6 2004, 09:28 AM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2271383[/snapback]​*




We just finalized the arraingements for the Hop. It'll be indoors also on the 21. We will have a flyer posted soon. Hopefully all my boyz that followed Straight Clownin will be there to support like NENE, BLVD, Black Magic(Ron dont forget where you came from), MEME. You guys know how to get a hold of me


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 29 2004, 04:22 PM
> *
> Sunday Nov 21 in the Big convention Center in Down Town San Diego.  We are going back to the original owner of this show.    We are working on a few logistics trying to work things out with having a hop indoors.  We will announce as we get word if we can run a hop indoors there.  There is unlimited space so we are opening this show up to Low riders imports trucks and SUVS motorcycles and bikes and more.    Live performances by Lil Rob and Brenton wood.  For more info call 619 801 7742 0r 619 829-7276
> 
> ...




Hope to also see my little brothers Todd and Damien from Phoenix also attend this show


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Whats up Bird,is there going to be categorries put together or are they going to be seperated like mild and full are they going to be together or are they going to have their own category.Let me know so we can register. :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

count us in bird,
i told you we need some flyers though,
for el centro and many more shows to come, 
if i dont see ya in el centro,
t.p says to send some our way,
bye for now buddy!


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

DID I MENTION THAT I WILL BE THERE !!!!!!

FILMING !!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 12 2004, 06:45 PM
> *DID I MENTION THAT I WILL BE THERE !!!!!!
> 
> FILMING !!!
> [snapback]2289904[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

ANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD?







like i said BIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*THANKS FOR THE PERSONAL INVITATION BIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
OGRIDER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE LIKE ALWAYS!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edwins59_@Oct 7 2004, 03:48 PM
> *Whats up Bird,is there going to be categorries put together or are they going to be seperated like mild and full are they going to be together or are they going to have their own category.Let me know so we can register. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2275519[/snapback]​*


Categories will be split seperately Street ,Mild ,Full and possibly Radical.
Also for the 60's categories we will probobally split it up 60-64 and 65-69


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 13 2004, 08:49 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the support Martha, Tony AND my big homie Rich.


For all entering the Hop I do need to try and get all the Hoppers pre reged by Nov7
If you need info call 619 829-7276


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Whats the pay out on the hop


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info bird,will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Yo, who's going from the usual RIDERS on LIL? Just curious? Holla!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 13 2004, 05:48 PM
> *Categories will be split seperately Street ,Mild ,Full and possibly Radical.
> Also for the 60's categories we will probobally split it up 60-64 and 65-69
> [snapback]2293557[/snapback]​*


bird will there be lux 80s and 90s seperate OR ????


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 14 2004, 07:52 AM
> *bird will there be lux 80s and  90s seperate  OR ????
> [snapback]2295594[/snapback]​*


There will be seperate 80's and 90's luxury. Llowrider magazine should be breaking down classes to make it fair for the the participants who make the shows happen.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 13 2004, 04:51 PM
> *Thanks for all the support Martha, Tony AND my big homie Rich.
> For all entering the Hop I do need to try and get all the Hoppers pre reged by Nov7
> If you need info call 619 829-7276
> [snapback]2293572[/snapback]​*


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 19 2004, 06:07 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2312826[/snapback]​*



INCASE U GUYS DON'T KNOW I WILL BE THERE !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 19 2004, 09:58 PM
> *INCASE U GUYS DON'T KNOW I WILL BE THERE !!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2313839[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 30 2004, 05:44 PM
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2258578[/snapback]​*


what up Bird :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 20 2004, 02:56 PM
> *what up Bird  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2315216[/snapback]​*


whats the pay on the hop???


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 20 2004, 01:59 PM
> *whats the pay on the hop???
> [snapback]2315225[/snapback]​*


JUST TO CLARIFIE SOME THINGS UP ON PAY OUTS
$500 BEST IN SHOW
$500 RADICAL HOP CLASSES
$300 STREET HOP CLASSES
REMEMBER IT TAKES THREE TO MAKE A CLASS SO IF THERE ISNT THREE IN EACH CLASS WE WILL NEGOTIATE


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Bird, 

The rides you brought to the "EXTREME AUTOFEST" last October 3rd came out on ONLINE SHOWOFF WEBSITE, sooooooo...............I thought I would share them with you!!!

Got that SD support for sure...lookin forward to the evnt on the 21 of November!!!!


MUSTANG SALLI-aka-SECRET SQUIRREL PRODUCTIONS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Sep 30 2004, 07:14 PM
> *I WILL BE THERE SATURDAY AN SUNDAY !!!
> [snapback]2259003[/snapback]​*


ARE YOU BUYING TACOS AND BEER?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 13 2004, 08:49 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Qvo Bird! I got a question concerning the concert. what does the venue look like? the reason I ask, is because I use a wheelchair and I want to see if its going to accessible cuz I wanna take my baby's mama to the show & concert. give me a holla and let me know whats up! PEACE! :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 20 2004, 05:19 PM
> *JUST TO CLARIFIE SOME THINGS UP ON PAY OUTS
> $500 BEST IN SHOW
> $500 RADICAL HOP CLASSES
> ...


ok!! i'll be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## LADY_DIMPLES (Oct 15, 2004)

:0 SORRY TO HAVE WOKE YOU WHEN I CALLED YA, THANKS FOR THE INFO BIRD,, ILL BE THERE FOR SURE...........


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY_DIMPLES_@Oct 22 2004, 11:12 AM
> *ILL BE THERE FOR SURE...........
> [snapback]2319577[/snapback]​*


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

It is in San Diego's "brand new" Convention Center which is indoors and the botom floor is 3 football fields long ALONE!!!



They have people from ALL OVER THE WORLD use this Convention Center so that plus the by-laws for the disabled SHOULD(99%) have SEVERAL ramps/bathrooms etc. accomodations available!!!



I'm SURE Bird is on top of all of that though.............

MS


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey bird this is Edwin you think you can hit me up? :biggrin: or can you give me your number so i can hit you up,thanks


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Edwin

Birds number is posted on the first page of this topic and he is good about answering and/or calling you back!!


MS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 29 2004, 03:22 PM
> *
> Sunday Nov 21 in the Big convention Center in Down Town San Diego.  We are going back to the original owner of this show.    We are working on a few logistics trying to work things out with having a hop indoors.  We will announce as we get word if we can run a hop indoors there.  There is unlimited space so we are opening this show up to Low riders imports trucks and SUVS motorcycles and bikes and more.    Live performances by Lil Rob and Brenton wood.  For more info call 619 801 7742 0r 619 829-7276
> 
> ...


619 829-7276


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

How much is it to enter a Bicycle? In addition, when is the deadline to pre-reg?

Thanks!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM BIRD IT'S LIKE THAT!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks  for the info.Good lookin out! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 21 2004, 06:17 PM
> *Qvo Bird! I got a question concerning the concert. what does the venue look like? the reason I ask, is because I use a wheelchair and I want to see if its going to accessible cuz I wanna take my baby's mama to the show & concert. give me a holla and let me know whats up! PEACE! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2318223[/snapback]​*


The venue is fully handicap accessible with elevators from top to botttom


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Pun!_@Oct 24 2004, 10:56 PM
> *How much is it to enter a Bicycle? In addition, when is the deadline to pre-reg?
> 
> Thanks!
> [snapback]2325158[/snapback]​*


 Pre reg is $30 deadline is Nov 7 for pre reg


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WHATS THE 411 ON THE ALCOHOL, THEY SELLIN ANY OR I GOTTA SNEAK IT IN AGAIN LIKE AT THE SUPERSHOW?

:dunno:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 25 2004, 10:07 PM
> *WHATS THE 411 ON THE ALCOHOL, THEY SELLIN ANY OR I GOTTA SNEAK IT IN AGAIN LIKE AT THE SUPERSHOW?
> 
> :dunno:
> [snapback]2328495[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 23 2004, 02:23 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2322038[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

G-TOWN BRINGING OUT CARS !


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 26 2004, 08:49 AM
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2329381[/snapback]​*


 You got to sneak it in on Saturday. You know how we do it


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 25 2004, 11:07 PM
> *WHATS THE 411 ON THE ALCOHOL, THEY SELLIN ANY OR I GOTTA SNEAK IT IN AGAIN LIKE AT THE SUPERSHOW?
> 
> :dunno:
> [snapback]2328495[/snapback]​*


 You gotta sneak it in on Saturday


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Oct 27 2004, 02:47 PM
> *You gotta sneak it in on Saturday
> [snapback]2334711[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WILL DO, THANKS!!!!!

  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

HEY BIRD WHAT'S UP? CAN YOU STILL HELP ON THAT EVENT AT KIMBALL PARK? ''STOP THE VIOLENCE'' MARCH...OCTOBER 30, 2004...TOMORROW( SATURDAY)...CAN YOU GET BACK WITH ME WITH AN ANSWER ASAP ...NEED A COUNT ON CARS...CHECK YOUR MESSAGES ON THE CELLY...GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW.....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 29 2004, 03:22 PM
> *
> Sunday Nov 21 in the Big convention Center in Down Town San Diego.  We are going back to the original owner of this show.    We are working on a few logistics trying to work things out with having a hop indoors.  We will announce as we get word if we can run a hop indoors there.  There is unlimited space so we are opening this show up to Low riders imports trucks and SUVS motorcycles and bikes and more.    Live performances by Lil Rob and Brenton wood.  For more info call 619 801 7742 0r 619 829-7276
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

BIRD, I KNOW YOU'VE BEEN BUSY WITH YOUR SHOW...I WANTED TO THANK YOU FOR SENDING SOME OF YOU GUYS OUT TO HELP US FOR THE PUEBLO UNIDOS 'STOP THE VIOLENCE ' MARCH... PLEASE EXTEND MY GRADITUDE TO THEM....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Oct 31 2004, 10:39 PM
> *BIRD, I KNOW YOU'VE BEEN BUSY WITH YOUR SHOW...I WANTED TO THANK YOU FOR SENDING SOME OF YOU GUYS OUT TO HELP US FOR THE PUEBLO UNIDOS 'STOP THE VIOLENCE ' MARCH... PLEASE EXTEND MY GRADITUDE TO THEM....
> [snapback]2346802[/snapback]​*


YEAH BIRDS BEEN BUSY PLAYING GOLF,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 1 2004, 09:25 AM
> *YEAH BIRDS BEEN BUSY PLAYING GOLF,,,,,,,,,
> [snapback]2347977[/snapback]​*


Yeah Right fool, I havent played Golf in a couple of Months


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 1 2004, 05:56 PM
> *Yeah Right fool,  I havent played Golf in a couple of Months
> [snapback]2349643[/snapback]​*


forrr!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Usoryder (Oct 14, 2004)

Is move-in on Saturday? If so, what time? Do you allow Sunday morning move-ins? Bird, hit me back...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Usoryder_@Nov 3 2004, 07:45 AM
> *Is move-in on Saturday?  If so, what time?  Do you allow Sunday morning move-ins?  Bird, hit me back...
> [snapback]2354971[/snapback]​*



Move in is on Saturday Nov 20 from 10a to 6p. Everyone from San Diego should be moved in on Saturday. Sunday we are making exceptions for out of town cars


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 29 2004, 04:22 PM
> *
> Sunday Nov 21 in the Big convention Center in Down Town San Diego.  We are going back to the original owner of this show.    We are working on a few logistics trying to work things out with having a hop indoors.  We will announce as we get word if we can run a hop indoors there.  There is unlimited space so we are opening this show up to Low riders imports trucks and SUVS motorcycles and bikes and more.    Live performances by Lil Rob and Brenton wood.  For more info call 619 801 7742 0r 619 829-7276
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 4 2004, 04:05 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2360487[/snapback]​*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

adelitas :biggrin:


----------



## el flaco at la 213 (Mar 29, 2004)

WILL BE THERE BUT WHAT FREEWAY DO Y TAKE IS IT THE 5 AND IF IT IS WHAT EXIT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 4 2004, 06:05 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2360487[/snapback]​*


what up bird !


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 7 2004, 08:49 PM
> *what up bird !
> [snapback]2369947[/snapback]​*


What up Chaio,

You did good yesterday. Much props for what youve accomplished at a young age.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 29 2004, 04:22 PM
> *
> Sunday Nov 21 in the Big convention Center in Down Town San Diego.  We are going back to the original owner of this show.    We are working on a few logistics trying to work things out with having a hop indoors.  We will announce as we get word if we can run a hop indoors there.  There is unlimited space so we are opening this show up to Low riders imports trucks and SUVS motorcycles and bikes and more.    Live performances by Lil Rob and Brenton wood.  For more info call 619 801 7742 0r 619 829-7276
> 
> ...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Nov 8 2004, 07:07 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2373091[/snapback]​*


What up Habib


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

what up billy bob


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 8 2004, 07:03 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2373080[/snapback]​*



The pre reg Deadline was on Nov 7th. The show is still open for cars. It just means that the price went up to $40. Just wanted to make that clear because there was a rumor going out that we were all sold out. We have enough room for about 500 cars so if you are still interested please call 619-829-7276. Also the Hop down here this past weekend was extremely exciting but Please do not come down here with the intentions on flipping cars over inside the convention center. We were lucky enough to get the Hop approved indoors so we dont want to have any problems


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 9 2004, 04:50 PM
> *It just means that the price went up to $40.[snapback]2377363[/snapback]​*


:ugh: :burn: :ugh: Damn, LRM???


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 9 2004, 05:52 PM
> *:ugh: :burn: :ugh: Damn, LRM???
> [snapback]2377368[/snapback]​*


Our indoors is about 4 of theirs Stunna


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 9 2004, 05:07 PM
> *Our indoors is about 4 of theirs Stunna
> [snapback]2377422[/snapback]​*


HOMIE LOVE


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

presale tickets are on sale now!!!! you can buy them for $15 at *EASY TOYS *on highland & 2nd street in National City. day of the event tickets will be $20. get them now and save some cash!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 29 2004, 04:22 PM
> *
> Sunday Nov 21 in the Big convention Center in Down Town San Diego.  We are going back to the original owner of this show.    We are working on a few logistics trying to work things out with having a hop indoors.  We will announce as we get word if we can run a hop indoors there.  There is unlimited space so we are opening this show up to Low riders imports trucks and SUVS motorcycles and bikes and more.    Live performances by Lil Rob and Brenton wood.  For more info call 619 801 7742 0r 619 829-7276
> 
> ...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 10 2004, 03:15 PM
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> [snapback]2381886[/snapback]​*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

CANT WAIT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Nov 9 2004, 08:45 PM
> *presale tickets are on sale now!!!! you can buy them for $15 at EASY TOYS on highland & 2nd street in National City. day of the event tickets will be $20. get them now and save some cash!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2378147[/snapback]​*


Is that the only way to buy tickets?


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 10 2004, 05:15 PM
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> [snapback]2381886[/snapback]​*


  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Nov 10 2004, 09:48 PM
> *Is that the only way to buy tickets?
> [snapback]2383390[/snapback]​*


if you live in the san diego area there is two other locations, but if you dont you will need to buy them at the door on the day of the show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 10 2004, 04:15 PM
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> [snapback]2381886[/snapback]​*


 The car hop will begin at 12:30 Sharp. We have to stay on a tight Schedule with the performances. We still have enough space for about 100 more cars so if your interested there is still space available. We will accomodate out of towners early Sunday morning as well and a few exceptions for Locals


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Nov 11 2004, 07:25 AM
> *if you live in the san diego area there is two other locations, but if you dont you will need to buy them at the door on the day of the show
> [snapback]2384438[/snapback]​*


I live 60 miles north of Fresno. So I guess I will have pay the extra cash the day of the show. Thanx anyways.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 4 2004, 05:05 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2360487[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 29 2004, 03:22 PM
> *
> Sunday Nov 21 in the Big convention Center in Down Town San Diego.  We are going back to the original owner of this show.    We are working on a few logistics trying to work things out with having a hop indoors.  We will announce as we get word if we can run a hop indoors there.  There is unlimited space so we are opening this show up to Low riders imports trucks and SUVS motorcycles and bikes and more.    Live performances by Lil Rob and Brenton wood.  For more info call 619 801 7742 0r 619 829-7276
> 
> ...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

when sunday will i be able to move out after? i'll be an early sunday if i can make it.

oh and is the $40 just me and car or can i smuggle in a homie?


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

two wrist brands per car :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

opps!!!! bands :0


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Nov 12 2004, 02:25 AM
> *two wrist brands per car :biggrin:
> [snapback]2387504[/snapback]​*


what time in sunday move in and when do we clear out?


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:0 u gonna show ure car a lil?

u ever post pics? :0


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i dont have a camera maybe someone at the show can take some pics. :0

but yeah i got my 14'' gold centers on and pick my car up from the shop 2morrow cuz i got the suspension done. bagged with 5/8'' lines and valves running nitrogen.  very fast and clean setup.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT? how much did that run?
i aint got that much money anyways..so Im a spend like $200 and lower mine


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

PM KGEE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Nov 10 2004, 03:15 PM
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> [snapback]2381886[/snapback]​*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Nov 11 2004, 10:54 PM
> *what time in sunday move in and when do we clear out?
> [snapback]2387566[/snapback]​*



Move in on Sunday is 6:00am


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@Nov 11 2004, 11:20 PM
> * PM KGEE
> [snapback]2387647[/snapback]​*


hey frogg what kinda car u got now


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WHAT TIME IS THE CONCERT SCHED TO START???


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Does anybody know what the weathers like on saturday and sunday?The day for the show.Thanks


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

how much are the tickets for kids.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

whats the start and end time, 10 to 5:30??????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

rain or shine its all indoor


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by la4ya_@Nov 13 2004, 04:31 PM
> *how much are the tickets for kids.
> [snapback]2392671[/snapback]​*


kids under 10 are free


----------



## el flaco at la 213 (Mar 29, 2004)

and adults how much for the entrance


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 13 2004, 09:01 PM
> *rain or shine its all indoor
> [snapback]2393392[/snapback]​*



Thanks Rich :thumbsup: i asked becouse i have no windows you know. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Nov 9 2004, 08:45 PM
> *presale tickets are on sale now!!!! you can buy them for $15 at EASY TOYS on highland & 2nd street in National City. day of the event tickets will be $20. get them now and save some cash!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2378147[/snapback]​*


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Hell Edwin, I spent some time "in line" with you and your wife at the LRM vegas show.


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WILL LOW BOTTOMS C.C. BE THERE???????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Nov 12 2004, 08:31 PM
> *hey frogg what kinda car u got now
> [snapback]2390124[/snapback]​*


98 Mercury Grand Marquis


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Nov 15 2004, 10:57 AM
> *WILL LOW BOTTOMS C.C. BE THERE????????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2413918[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 16 2004, 11:05 AM
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2417390[/snapback]​*


the homies will be there


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 14 2004, 09:46 PM
> *Hell Edwin, I spent some time "in line" with you and your wife at the LRM vegas show.
> [snapback]2402879[/snapback]​*



Whats up homie how did you do at the show?


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 16 2004, 11:05 AM
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2417390[/snapback]​*


how much for a chrome undercarage :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 17 2004, 08:31 AM
> *how much for a chrome undercarage :0
> [snapback]2421606[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 17 2004, 09:31 AM
> *how much for a chrome undercarage :0
> [snapback]2421606[/snapback]​*


his shop does nice chrome work ..i had a few things done for my cousins firebird parts came out really nice...took some more parts to be chromed today ...good prices...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 29 2004, 03:22 PM
> *
> Sunday Nov 21 in the Big convention Center in Down Town San Diego.  We are going back to the original owner of this show.    We are working on a few logistics trying to work things out with having a hop indoors.  We will announce as we get word if we can run a hop indoors there.  There is unlimited space so we are opening this show up to Low riders imports trucks and SUVS motorcycles and bikes and more.    Live performances by Lil Rob and Brenton wood.  For more info call 619 801 7742 0r 619 829-7276
> 
> ...


THANKS HUEY


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

HEY BIRD...WILL EXTRA WRISTBANDS BE AVAILABLE AT MOVE IN ON SATURDAY? IF SO WILL THEY BE $15.00?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

CAN SOMEONE PUT DIRECTIONS COMING FROM LOS ANGELES...[[FREEWAY EXITS]


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

NEW FLYER !!! SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW!!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

directions from north 5

I-5 South 
Take the FRONT ST exit toward CIVIC CENTER. 
Turn SLIGHT RIGHT onto FRONT ST. 
Turn LEFT onto W HARBOR DR. 
End at 111 W Harbor Drive San Diego CA


----------



## SECRET SQUIRREL PRODUCTIONS (Nov 17, 2004)

OOOOhhh, OOOOOhhhh pick me pick me please Rich!!!!
I only took that route twice a month for four years........hhhhhmm wonder why???
If your coming from the SAN FERNANDO VALLEY area saaaaayyyyy........
You can go two ways:
1).210E TO 605N TO 405N
STAY ON THE 405N TILL
IT TURNS INTO THE 5N, OR TAKE 
THE TOLL ROAD/73 - DEPENDING ON THE TRAFFIC!!!
EVENTUALLY IT BECOMES TO 5N TO THE RIGHT AND 805N 
TO THE LEFT.THE CONVENTION CENTER IS IN THE HEART OF DOWNTOWN OFF OF
THE 5N.

2).118W TO 5N ALL THE WAY BABY!!!!!!!!

IF YOU GUYS ARE PLANNING ON STAYING THE NIGHT I WOULD RECOMMEND MAKING RESERVATIONS TONITE BECAUSE ROOMS ARE HARD TO FIND OUT HERE ON THE WEEKEND SOMETIMES.IF ANYONE NEEDS A PLACE TO CRASH EITHER SATURDAY OR SUNDAY(WITH OFF STREET PARKING BEHIND MY HOUSE), THEIR RIDE BREAKS DOWN OR THEY NEED RECOMMENDATIONS FOR A HOTEL,PLACES TO DINE ETC.........PLEASE DON'T HESITATE TO CALL ME!! 
I LIVE 10 MINUTES FROM THE CONVENTION CENTER IN A HOUSE SO THERE IS PLENTYYYYY OF ROOM!!!!

PHONE:HOME(619)528-1316 OR CELL(619)929-8171

SIGNED,

ERIN ONEILL-aka-MUSTANG SALLI

[attachmentid=63940]

SEE YOU ALL AT THE MOVE-IN ON SATURDAY !!!

BIRDS DOING A REALLY NICE JOB TOO!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 29 2004, 04:22 PM
> *
> Sunday Nov 21 in the Big convention Center in Down Town San Diego.  We are going back to the original owner of this show.    We are working on a few logistics trying to work things out with having a hop indoors.  We will announce as we get word if we can run a hop indoors there.  There is unlimited space so we are opening this show up to Low riders imports trucks and SUVS motorcycles and bikes and more.    Live performances by Lil Rob and Brenton wood.  For more info call 619 801 7742 0r 619 829-7276
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

I was just informed by the promoter of this show that they just got another hall that can seat an additional 400 cars. There is plenty of space for any out of towners or local cars to show. This is going to be a huge event, so don't miss out. If you have any questions, please call Bird @ 619-829-7276.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## swicthhitter S.D. (Nov 11, 2004)

I think this was the greatest indoor car show ever! Beter than a lowrider magazine show ever held in San Diego. Good job Bird and who ever was involved in making this show happen. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Nice Hop! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

the best show this year for sure :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bumpercheckin4door (Nov 22, 2004)

anyone got pics of the hop...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

truucha usually post the hopp pics,he probaly has some pics.


----------



## illegal_regal81 (Oct 10, 2004)

I dont know about all u but I had hella fun. THANX BIRD


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swicthhitter S.D._@Nov 21 2004, 09:07 PM
> * I think this was the greatest indoor car show ever! Beter than a lowrider magazine show ever held in San Diego. Good job Bird and who ever was involved in making this show happen. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Nice Hop! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2435311[/snapback]​*





Thanks for all the props doggg. It feels good to hear good things the next day


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

firme show!!!! what's up for next year?


----------

